# Silkies - anyone know what colour these 5 week olds will be?



## Bobochick (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi folks,

Does anyone more familiar with silkies and their colour varieties know which colour these 5 week old chicks are likely to be as adults?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Makes me think partridge. If they had chipmunk stripes as newly hatched peeps but if they didn't then I'm not sure what color they're going to be. 

If their parents were different colors it can be a guessing game what color they'll be until they get their full adult plumage.


----------



## Bobochick (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks robin416! Will wait and see...


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Robin is our resident silkie expert, I do have to agree with her (not just because she's my boss! lol) I think they look like they'll end up partridge. (NOTICE: I reserve the right to be wrong. hehehe)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not your boss, silly. I'm a forum member just like you.

Silkies are one of those breeds that can keep you guessing until they're full grown.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I know Robin  I was just being silly


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Silly is good. We need silly every once in a while. Or all of the time, whichever happens first.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

hahaha! Silly takes the pressure off


----------



## KatieW1996 (Jan 20, 2020)

It looks like you got a hen and roo there. But I’d have to agree with the rest it looks like they might be partridge.


----------



## Bobochick (Jan 7, 2020)

KatieW1996 said:


> It looks like you got a hen and roo there. But I'd have to agree with the rest it looks like they might be partridge.


Thanks!
Just wondering, what makes you say one is a roo?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The stance of the one in the last pic. Look for a bird with more legs than bird, those are boys.


----------



## Bobochick (Jan 7, 2020)

KatieW1996 said:


> It looks like you got a hen and roo there. But I'd have to agree with the rest it looks like they might be partridge.


Hi, just want to let you know that you were 100% correct about that one being a roo!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know. Keep us posted on how they progress. Silkies are usually easy keepers so they should grow up to be nice additions to your family.


----------



## Bobochick (Jan 7, 2020)

We love them, though 2 of the 4 have ended up being roos and have started to crow quite prolifically of a morning. So far no complaints from neighbours though, so fingers crossed we can keep them! To be honest the local birdlife around here is louder than our roos.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

It's funny you should say that about the local birdlife being louder than your roos. I have a domestic white dove and she is very loud, you can hear her outside of the house. When I accidentally got a pair of banty roo's, I was so worried that they would get me introuble, they were SO loud inside the house, it literally hurt my ears, but I noticed that outside the house, the dove was louder hahaha.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Was one of them white that's a roo?


----------



## Bobochick (Jan 7, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Was one of them white that's a roo?


Yes! We've had to rename Dolly to David as well as Celine to Christoper. lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That very first pic, you can just see the white chick. I thought then because of the height it could be male. But I couldn't see all of it so kept my mouth shut.


----------



## Cathrine Kaminsky (Sep 8, 2020)

Oh wow I have some similar colored silkies. And I swear they are partridge cuckoo because they have barring on almost all feathers


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

They sure are cute!


----------

